# FS: 300 Gallon tank teardown and fishroom cleanup sale part 1



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a bunch of stuff to clear out. A large portion of it is from the teardown of a 300 gallon saltwater tank. The rest is from cleaning up some of my unused stuff. As I sell stuff and it gets picked up I will be removing it from the add. So here goes.
*Everything obo*

I reached the maximum size for a posting so see my second ad in the freshwater equipment section for the rest of my stuff.

Premier RO system paid over $400 for it, asking $200
This is a household sized system and has the holding tank to store water for immediate use
















Plexiglas sump $150
12" x 36"









Berlin Skimmer $80









Bio Balls $5 per gallon
Two different types
















CaribSea aragonite 50 cents a pound









Ocean Clear cartridge filter with spare pleated cartridge $100









Little Giant pump $50









A bunch of shells $20









Larger pieces of coral, rock etc $5 each discount for multiple pieces









A Bunch of large barnacles $20


----------



## austin (Apr 10, 2011)

do you still have the corals for sale? 
can I come by tomorrow, sunday afternoon?

austin


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup still available, PM sent


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

good stuff; right price


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

wuts the berlin rated for?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> wuts the berlin rated for?


Suitable for 25-250 gallon aquariums


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

u have pump or wut type of pump u connected to it?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

From the net-
Recommended Pumps:
Minimum Rio 2500 or Mag7 in sump (no head)
SEN700/SEN900
IWAKI WMD30RLT or LittleGiant 3MDQ

Sorry I no longer have a working pump, had used Mag 7 in the past


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

How long ago was it that you bought the ro system?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

whatigot said:


> How long ago was it that you bought the ro system?


PM has been sent.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

whatigot said:


> How long ago was it that you bought the ro system?


Talked to my buddy who had the system installed at his house. the system was in use for a couple of years, but the current membrane/filters have had 4-5 months use but only at a rate of replacing evaporated water at a drip rate to the 300 gallon tank, so not a lot of use.
Hope this helps.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Bumping it up


----------



## Dj_drew (Apr 12, 2011)

do u still have the tank for sale?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Dj_drew said:


> do u still have the tank for sale?


Sorry but tank has been sold


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Bumping it up


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Stuff still available


----------

